# Soundiron | In The Studio with Composer David Norland



## Soundiron Team (Oct 30, 2018)

We recently visited the home studio of film composer David Norland. He scored the Sacha Gervasi documentary Anvil: The story of Anvil as well as his most recent film HBO's My Dinner with Herve. Watch how he approached scoring some of the key emotional scenes of the film here!



Understanding the emotional key elements of a scene plays a HUGE role in nailing the score. David takes you into his thought process as well as how he blends instruments. He also shows his outboard gear and how he uses them in the mixing process for his film scores.​


----------

